# Red alert!!!



## Sparkie (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm not complaining here, but something has happened to my Mythic Scribes notifications bar (y'know, that thingy at the top of the screen?)

Apparently while I wasn't paying attention, things have changed.  Instead of a soothing light blue highlight when I receive a PM or Rep Comment, now all I see is red.  A highlight of bright crimson shouting out "RED ALERT!!!  RED ALERT!!!" in a figurative sense.

I'm suddenly afraid to click on the angry notifications bar, as if now all news is bad news.  Soon it will begin to infiltrate my dreams, and the angry notifications bar will begin to chase my dream-self around my mind as he brandishes a butcher knife and screams "RED ALERT!!!  RED ALERT!!!"

Color communication is important.  When something must attract attention, red should be used.  But red is the color of blood, rage, and violence.  Is such a thing really neccesary?

But I'm not complaining.  I'm just wondering if anyone else has noticed this, or if it's just me.


----------



## Xanados (Feb 4, 2012)

Sparkie said:


> I'm not complaining here, but something has happened to my Mythic Scribes notifications bar (y'know, that thingy at the top of the screen?)
> 
> Apparently while I wasn't paying attention, things have changed.  Instead of a soothing light blue highlight when I receive a PM or Rep Comment, now all I see is red.  A highlight of bright crimson shouting out "RED ALERT!!!  RED ALERT!!!" in a figurative sense.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but is this really worth a new thread? Shouldn't this be in the suggestions section?
I will admit when I saw the red notifications bar I thought I had been banned...


----------



## Kelise (Feb 4, 2012)

Perhaps before some people didn't notice they had a new Notification. I have emails set up for mine, but not everyone does.

If it's possible for Black Dragon to change the colour (and the colour change wasn't initiated by the board or something else) then what colour would you like it to be, rather than red?


----------



## Devor (Feb 4, 2012)

starconstant said:


> If it's possible for Black Dragon to change the colour (and the colour change wasn't initiated by the board or something else) then what colour would you like it to be, rather than red?



I'd vote for Teal.  I think that's a lighter shade of the color that's already there.


----------



## Sparkie (Feb 4, 2012)

Black?

It's more a matter of curiosity for me.  Why change it?  Were people not checking their messages?  I don't expect something to change because of this, I just wonder why it was changed in the first place.


----------



## Kelise (Feb 4, 2012)

Yes, that's possibly the case. People were being sent messages that required action, but claimed they didn't know they had a message, perhaps. 

I have the feeling black would be just as unnoticeable. If the colours blend into the layout too much, then we'd face the same problem as the original colour. Possibly the same with teal.


----------



## Codey Amprim (Feb 4, 2012)

LOL I hope you're trolling! Click it, you'll see.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Feb 4, 2012)

How about a nice pale green? Contrasts enough with the main color scheme, but implies nature and goodness rather than blood and death


----------



## Black Dragon (Feb 4, 2012)

Hehehe...

I'm glad that someone noticed.

A lot of people were never checking their private messages, because they failed to notice the friendly, inviting blue notification bar.

Since we switched to blood red, no one misses a private message now.  It's done wonders for communication on the site.  

So the takeaway is that terror can be a good thing.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Feb 4, 2012)

I just had a Chinese New Year party at my house, so I'm going to step in and say that in Chinese culture, red is the color of happiness, celebration, and wedding dresses.





Ironically, _white_ is the color of death in Chinese culture.

Therefore, I propose that we find a point that both "western" and "eastern" cultures can agree on regarding the color scheme:
*
Red with white text = the colors of death and wedding dresses.*


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Feb 5, 2012)

I thought Black Dragon was kicking me out the first time I saw it lol


----------



## sashamerideth (Feb 5, 2012)

Aidan of the tavern said:
			
		

> I thought Black Dragon was kicking me out the first time I saw it lol



He is, you must have missed the memo: )


----------



## Sheilawisz (Feb 5, 2012)

I like the Red Alerts, but a fluorescent green would be better =)


----------



## The Grey Sage (Feb 8, 2012)

I think the color isn't as bad as the popups, especially since the computer I use most says it "cannot open seperate window! Would I like to continue on this page?" and I always have to click out of the box-o-doom then continue on my merry way, but it's still a pain.


----------

